# Havanese puppies and cold weather (snow)



## suki'smom (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all! My little guy Suki is now 7 months old. He is awesome and survived his neuter like it was nothing. Poor dude!! Anyway, we live in Saskatchewan Canada and have tons of snow. He loves being outside and enjoys the snow, especially the deep stuff. But I am wondering if he needs special booties for his little paws and a coat to keep his belly warm? Are there any other things I should be aware of? Also, does anyone rub anything into their little paws to keep them from being dry and rough?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We don't have much snow here in England, but when ever we do our Havs love it and they seem to prefer the cold weather to the heat, today was the first cold day, with the temp hovering on zero,and the pups loved it RLHing all over the place!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

suki'smom said:


> Hi all! My little guy Suki is now 7 months old. He is awesome and survived his neuter like it was nothing. Poor dude!! Anyway, we live in Saskatchewan Canada and have tons of snow. He loves being outside and enjoys the snow, especially the deep stuff. But I am wondering if he needs special booties for his little paws and a coat to keep his belly warm? Are there any other things I should be aware of? Also, does anyone rub anything into their little paws to keep them from being dry and rough?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


You can keep that snow out west. LOL. A coat can help. Boots are OK if you can keep an eye on them, they come off easy. I only use boots when walking on salty sidewalks. :canada:


----------



## suki'smom (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments! I don't want this snow except at Christmas! I was really surprised at how much Suki likes to be outside and how much he likes the snow, especially since he won't go potty in the rain.... I wasn't surprised that he likes to eat the snow though because he will readily eat ANYTHING except his food! I think he has a bit of a death wish....


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Mushers Secret is fabulous. Rub it into their paws and it keeps them from getting dry and also protects them from the salt. Google it for more info. I used it all last winter and it worked great.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Does it really prevent snowballing between the toes?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

No. Only staying inside prevents snowballing between the toes! Or boots, but don't you think it's humiliating for the dog to be wearing boots? What will all his German Shepherd friends think? I for one just can't do it. Yes, he's a fluffy adorable Havanese, but he has some DOG dignity too!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

we have tried to put boots on our Aussies when we visited my mom in the Great White North. It was a disaster. They would walk funny and then lose a bootie in a snow bank.

My Nessie has very delicate tootsies. The few times the hubby tried to take her running with him, she split a pad open from the rough pavement. Winter isn't fun for her. I have no idea how Jack's feet will react to the snow.


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

My pup must hate me then :S.

We live in Calgary and it snowed quite a bit too.

I took Simba out for a walk once and as soon as he hit the sidewalk, he started shrieking...it's not his fault he has a dense mom. The same day, we went out and got him little boots. 

He is getting pretty good with walking in them. Initially, he did the high steps which was hilarious (for us), after that, he just splayed out and refused to move. What helped was that I let him get used to wearing a boot on each paw individually for a while before adding another one and yesterday, when we took him out, he was just fine. I would say the boots definitely helped us.

For some reason, he has not lost a booty...yet. We got ones that are made by 'Dogit' and they seem to fit pretty well. They also have a zipper and a velcro band on each boot. 

As for keeping the belly warm, he has a hoody and a fleece jacket that we use interchangeably, depending on how cold it is. The last week here, it dipped down to -40C. I have noticed that he starts shivering pretty fast and I figured that if I was cold, then he must be as well. Again, the shivering has pretty much stopped and we can go out for 15-20 minutes with no problem.

Anyway, that's my two cents.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

fazillas said:


> My pup must hate me then :S.
> 
> The last week here, it dipped down to -40C. I have noticed that he starts shivering pretty fast and I figured that if I was cold, then he must be as well. Again, the shivering has pretty much stopped and we can go out for 15-20 minutes with no problem


I think at -40C dignity goes out the window  I would just be worried about survival at that point. Piper is a delicate flower that will not go outside for more than a quick pee once the temperature gets into the 20s.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I beg forgiveness.... -40???? OMG. Dignity be ****ed!!! I would be buying booties by the bushel!!! So sorry. Sometimes I am an idiot.


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha, you should have seen the look on his face though...he seemed flabbergasted that we would even consider dressing him up with boots and all that. 

Piper seems very normal. I think that is what any sane dog would do...quickly go and pee before they freeze their bum off. When I take Simba out to do his business, he will just sit in the snow and stare at me intently. 

When he goes to poo/pee, I don't bother with the boots because by the time they would be on, he would have done it all. So when he is sitting there staring at me, every so often he will lift one paw off the ground...while continuing to make eye contact. Then I feel bad that his paws are frozen and will bring him back in and then he will pee.

Manipulative little beast.


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Nancy, you don't need to apologize!

Anyone seen a German Shephard wearing a sweater playing with a Jack Russel who was as bare as the day he was born?

*raises hand*...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

suki'smom said:


> Thanks all for the comments! I don't want this snow except at Christmas! I was really surprised at how much Suki likes to be outside and how much he likes the snow, especially since he won't go potty in the rain.... I wasn't surprised that he likes to eat the snow though because he will readily eat ANYTHING except his food! I think he has a bit of a death wish....


Hey , I was just thinking. If you get another Hav , you shoud call it Yaki.ound:ound:ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We had our first snow day today with the temp at minus 2, which the pups loved,no coats needed yet.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I live in Michigan but am no fan of the snow either--just commented to my family this weekend that ONE snowfall, preferably at Christmas, is just perfect. Probably why I spend two months in Florida. 

However, my Havanese love the snow. The only problem I have is the salt in the toes issue (OUCH) and frozen snow pellets. Will have to try the Mushers stuff. 

Here is Phoebe last year in January before our trek southward.


----------

